# Rare Patek Philippe Stolen!



## jaberman

My house was recently robbed and a rarePatek Philippe was stolen! This is the watch http://i.imgur.com/DGLhO.jpg

I know this watch is worth a lot of money, it was also insured. I probably can get the serial number if it is needed. I really don't know anything about watches, but I figure something rare like this will help us track down the burglar.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marcus_Leonardo

You don't know anything about watches yet you have a Patek Philippe? Sounds to me like you never owned it in the first place and you're trying to get a nice watch cheaply... Why not try the honest way and save up money for a bit, and then buy it.


----------



## StanThe Man

Sorry for your loss,hope it's found.Thief's taste is impeccable !!


----------



## jaberman

Marcus_Leonardo said:


> You don't know anything about watches yet you have a Patek Philippe? Sounds to me like you never owned it in the first place and you're trying to get a nice watch cheaply... Why not try the honest way and save up money for a bit, and then buy it.


Seriously don't be an ass hole. It's my dad's watch not mine. He worked a lot to be able to buy this watch and it means a lot to him. It was stolen from our house and was trying to help him recover it.


----------



## portauto

Marcus_Leonardo said:


> You don't know anything about watches yet you have a Patek Philippe? Sounds to me like you never owned it in the first place and you're trying to get a nice watch cheaply... Why not try the honest way and save up money for a bit, and then buy it.


That really wasn't warranted..

To the OP, best of luck in recovering your father's watch

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## at2011

Hopefully the burglar gets caught and the watch gets recovered. Best of luck!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JonnyD3487

Post the serial number in the thread title.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f90/tip-...n-shop-owner-who-uses-please-read-769650.html


----------



## teatimecrumpet

Marcus_Leonardo said:


> You don't know anything about watches yet you have a Patek Philippe? Sounds to me like you never owned it in the first place and you're trying to get a nice watch cheaply... Why not try the honest way and save up money for a bit, and then buy it.


This is why I hate Australia.

GL to OP. not that it is the best but at least it is insured.


----------



## pjw

tragic


----------



## Amnaggar

teatimecrumpet said:


> This is why I hate Australia.
> 
> GL to OP. not that it is the best but at least it is insured.


Hi there, I find your comment on Australia interesting... I was a member on the Rolex Forum and another member once found me "advertising" that I was looking for a Pam382 Bronzo and so he said he bought one of a UK dealer and he'd sell it on to me.. to cut to story short.. I was scammed! I immediately wanted to share the story on the forum and warn others... What happened was that the admin suddenly started sending me threats that I should stop this story and that it's fishy and that I'll be banned from the forum ) and he did!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amnaggar

teatimecrumpet said:


> This is why I hate Australia.
> 
> GL to OP. not that it is the best but at least it is insured.


Hi there, I find your comment on Australia interesting... I was a member on the Rolex Forum and another member once found me "advertising" that I was looking for a Pam382 Bronzo and so he said he bought one of a UK dealer and he'd sell it on to me.. to cut to story short.. I was scammed! I immediately wanted to share the story on the forum and warn others... What happened was that the admin suddenly started sending me threats that I should stop this story and that it's fishy and that I'll be banned from the forum ) and he did ban me!!! Like I'm banned from heaven 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan

Marcus_Leonardo said:


> You don't know anything about watches yet you have a Patek Philippe? Sounds to me like you never owned it in the first place and you're trying to get a nice watch cheaply... Why not try the honest way and save up money for a bit, and then buy it.


Yeah that wasn't warranted at all..Probably shoulda heard the whole story before judging..OP shoulda posted the whole story btw.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## des22969

Marcus_Leonardo said:


> You don't know anything about watches yet you have a Patek Philippe? Sounds to me like you never owned it in the first place and you're trying to get a nice watch cheaply... Why not try the honest way and save up money for a bit, and then buy it.


Kangaroo Jackass and thinks they are the greatest, NOT............


----------

